Ask HN: Anyone interested in a Slack channel for hardware makers/hobbyists? - jiblyyyy
======
coreyp_1
Is there any reason not to simply put the Slack invite link here directly?

~~~
jiblyyyy
haven't really set anything up yet

------
motivatednoobie
I'd be interested!

------
markhenderson
Yes!

~~~
jiblyyyy
Awesome, send me a msg (mail can be found in my profile). Let's see if we can
collect a few folks who want to join.

~~~
ColinWright
Your email is not visible in your HN profile. Don't confuse the publicly
visible section with the bit that's only for the moderators. If in doubt,
logout and then look at it.

It's empty.

~~~
jiblyyyy
you're right. updated

